# What is this?



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Found in my "Large Lot" purchase. Anyone know what it is? What it goes to?


View attachment 3260


View attachment 3261


View attachment 3262


View attachment 3263


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You've got me. Does that thing on the back that looks like a big gear do something, or is it just decor? Does it feel like the silver tank is empty, or has it something inside it? More pics!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Len, other than being just a weight, beats me!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Put me down for some kind of MOW car.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like a chassis for a Hustler.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What's a Hustler?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely an engine truck.

It's a dummy with a weight clipped into the holders where a motor would go. the rear clip has a hole in it where the motor's output shaft would turn an upper gear to engage the lower one with worms to engage the axle gears.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Greg! Can anyone use it?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I could find a use for it if you're wanting to sell it.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> What's a Hustler?


C'mon Reck ... Do you expect us to believe that you didn't learn the answer to that question when you were 15 years old?!?!? :laugh:

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> C'mon Reck ... Do you expect us to believe that you didn't learn the answer to that question when you were 15 years old?!?!? :laugh:
> 
> TJ


*L* Well, you see, I only bought it to read the articles, so when he showed a picture of his Hustler, of course I didn't recognize it!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Definitely an engine truck.
> 
> It's a dummy with a weight clipped into the holders where a motor would go. the rear clip has a hole in it where the motor's output shaft would turn an upper gear to engage the lower one with worms to engage the axle gears.


Nice call, Greg. Is that big gear on the back end part of the drive?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe so... just imagine another gear right on top of the rear gear with it's center the hole in the clamp. Note that the hole is large enough for an output shaft and its surrounding bronze bushing. Might be difficult finding a motor and gear to fit.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll bet I can find a motor and gear to fit it. Try NWSL. You can find them at this link:

http://www.blueridgehobbies.com/Domestic/NorthwestShortLine/NorthwestShortLine-Main.asp

If no one lays dibs to the trucks, I think I have a plan for their use. 

Bob


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jody, I believe he is going to give you a real break on it. He says he will let you have it for $85.00. How could you pass up a piece of equipment like that. A real bargain.

Boy, glad I could furnish that valuable information.

Jack


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> C'mon Reck ... Do you expect us to believe that you didn't learn the answer to that question when you were 15 years old?!?!? :laugh:
> 
> TJ


TJ, that's HUSTLER.....not HOOKER..........

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

$85? What a cooincidence ... Reck paid that same price back in '75. 

(And, we degenerate into hormonal boys and their toys talk once again ...)

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hustler*

So it goes in something like this? Where does the motor go?

View attachment 3270


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> $85? What a cooincidence ... Reck paid that same price back in '75.
> 
> (And, we degenerate into hormonal boys and their toys talk once again ...)
> 
> TJ


TJ,

That was different: the $85 was a charitable gift: she was working her way through college, and believe me, back then, $85 would buy a lot more than it will now! :laugh: I believe she said she was a geography major: she said something to the effect that she could take me around the world for $85????


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

But the "Real Question" is, where did the trip start and end?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

In the happy places!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

After your comment about "Hockey", I'm starting to worry about you!
LMAO!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins* Down here, "hockey" is girls field hockey, usually played by high-schoolers. I don't know if it's played on a college level or not.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> the $85 was a charitable gift



Too funny!

Jeez, Reck ... I hope you never got audited by the IRS back in '75...

IRS AGENT -- "Well, young man, I'm looking at your tax return. I see you earned $17,500 in wages and are claiming $42,375 in 'charitable gifts'?"

YOUNG RECKERS -- "Uhhh ... errr ... yes, sir ... I'm doing my best to make the world a happier place."


Dohh!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Was somebody talking about trains around here???


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

She had to have been legit. She was was wearing a nun's habit.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Just when I thought we could sink any lower.........we did.

Yep, she was legit, Reckers. Wearing a habit and smoking a cigar............. with a tattoo that said "Mom" on his, er, her arm an a 2-day shadow on his,er, I mean her face. Nice.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmmmm. I guess that would explain her adam"s apple, huh? And the fact she liked hockey?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Hockey? You mean he, er, I mean she, still had all of her teeth. AMAZING!!!

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins* You know, that reminds me of something I once heard. What do you have when you pack the entire IU cheerleading squad into a small room?


A full set of teeth.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

That's better than having the UK cheer leading squad all in one room. You'd be lucky to find just one tooth in the whole bunch!!

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah...but they're hawwttttt!!!!! *L* 


Do you know why IU cheerleaders wear letter-sweaters? The sweaters keep the tobacco juice off their bib overalls!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

This thread is supposed to be about a powered truck, not men and women


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's right, Stationmaster. You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm feeling the shame now.......... NOT!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------

